# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  5 khu đô thị “đã về là không muốn ra ngoài” tại Hà Nội và TP HCM

## phuong_hanh3112

*Những khu đô thị có không gian sống sinh thái, đầy đủ tiện ích, giúp cư dân tận hưởng cuộc sống ngay trước thềm nhà và không muốn ra ngoài.*

_Vinhomes Ocean Park (Gia Lâm, Hà Nội)_

Tọa lạc tại giao điểm vàng của trung tâm mới phía Đông Hà Nội, với quy mô 420 ha, mật độ xây dựng chỉ 18,8%, Vinhomes Ocean Park là dự án tiên phong trong việc tạo lập những chuẩn sống mới trong thành phố khi sở hữu biển hồ nước mặn nhân tạo đầu tiên và duy nhất tại Việt Nam rộng 6,1 ha.

Vinhomes Ocean Park được phát triển theo mô hình “tất cả trong một” với đầy đủ tiện ích: Bệnh viện đa khoa quốc tế Vinmec, hệ thống trường liên cấp Vinschool, Đại học VinUni tiêu chuẩn quốc tế, công viên BBQ, công viên gym, bể bơi 4 mùa, trung tâm thương mại Vincom Mega Mall, khu vui chơi giải trí… Ngoài ra, trong một tương lai không xa, cư dân thành phố biển hồ còn được tận hưởng hệ thống công viên giải trí VinWonders duy nhất tại Hà Nội.    

Hiện tại, khu đô thị (KĐT) này đã khá sầm uất dù mới bàn giao giai đoạn 1 chưa lâu. Một ưu điểm dễ thấy là các dịch vụ tiện ích như ăn uống, nội thất, spa… “đổ” về đây rất nhanh do đã hiểu quá rõ nhu cầu lớn của cư dân trong hệ thống Vinhomes.

_Sunshine City (Tây Hồ, Hà Nội)_

Sunshine City là KĐT ven sông có vị trí tại phía Bắc Hà Nội với tổng thể thiết kế khá hoàn chỉnh. Dù đang trong quá trình xây dựng nhưng khu vực này được đánh giá cao về hạ tầng và kết nối.

Cư dân KĐT Sunshine City được cung cấp hơn 40 dịch vụ, tiện ích thương mại nội, ngoại khu như sky bar, đường dạo bộ trên không, bể bơi vô cực, sân golf, sân tennis, hệ thống trường quốc tế, nhà trẻ, phòng khám, nhà thuốc, siêu thị nội thất…

_Phú Mỹ Hưng (Quận 7, TP HCM)._

Là một trong những khu đô thị kiểu mẫu đầu tiên tại TP HCM, Phú Mỹ Hưng một thời được coi là “khu nhà giàu” tại thủ phủ kinh tế của cả nước. Khu đô thị nằm dọc theo đại lộ Nguyễn Văn Linh  - tuyến đường huyết mạch xuyên suốt quận 7.

Được đầu tư quy hoạch bài bản, tỷ lệ không gian xanh tại Phú Mỹ Hưng hiện nay đạt bình quân 8,9m2/người cùng hệ thống tiện ích được quy hoạch khá đầy đủ. Trải qua 25 năm từ khi bắt đầu triển khai, Phú Mỹ Hưng vẫn còn đang tiếp tục phát triển.

_Vinhomes Grand Park (Quận 9, TP HCM)_

Có lẽ ít dự án BĐS nào tại Việt Nam hút khách bằng Vinhomes Grand Park. Ngay khi ra mắt, dự án đã lập kỷ lục vô tiền khoáng hậu khi bán hết 10.000 căn hộ chỉ trong 17 ngày. Không lâu sau khi đề án TP. Thủ Đức được khởi động, cũng chính “bom tấn” Grand Park  đã bán hết 2.400 căn chỉ trong 3 ngày.

Vinhomes Grand Park còn là đại đô thị đẳng cấp quốc tế đầu tiên tại TP HCM được quản lý vận hành trên nền tảng công nghệ thông minh, nơi cư dân được thụ hưởng một cuộc sống trọn vẹn, thời thượng với những trải nghiệm chưa từng có trong hệ sinh thái hiện đại, đầy đủ tiện ích, từ trường học liên cấp Vinschool tới bệnh viện Vinmec, trung tâm mua sắm, vui chơi, giải trí, ẩm thực Vincom… Ngoài ra, Grand Park còn sở hữu đại công viên 36 ha với 15 công viên chủ đề đa dạng, quy mô hàng đầu Đông Nam Á.

Song, với quy mô 271 ha, Vinhomes Grand Park đang được định hướng trở thành đô thị hút công dân quốc tế nên sẽ phù hợp với những những cư dân năng động, yêu thích cuộc sống hiện đại hơn là những người thích cuộc sống tĩnh lặng.

_Sala (Quận 2, TP HCM)_

Được phát triển theo nguyên tắc “xanh, sinh thái tự nhiên”, Sala là một trong những KĐT cao cấp nhất tại TP HCM hiện nay. Sở hữu quy mô 257 ha, mật độ xây dựng 24% Sala mang đến môi trường sống trong lành cho cư dân với mật độ cây xanh 63 m2/người.

Nằm cách trung tâm chưa đầy 1 km qua hầm vượt sông Sài Gòn, KĐT Sala sở hữu đầy đủ các tiện ích như hệ thống trường học liên cấp, bệnh viện quốc tế, trung tâm thể dục thể thao, trung tâm thương mại, khách sạn 5 sao, công viên chủ đề quy mô với các hoạt động vui chơi giải trí hấp dẫn, bến du thuyền lớn nhất TP HCM với 65 chỗ đậu…

----------

